# Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,463908,00.html


> Überschwemmungen, Wirbelstürme, Dürrekatastrophen: Die düsteren Prognosen des globalen Klimaberichts haben Politiker weltweit aufgeschreckt.


http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,463887,00.html


> Die Ölindustrie schlägt zurück: Ein von ExxonMobil gesponsertes US-Forschungsinstitut wehrt sich gegen den Weltklimabericht der Uno. *Wissenschaftler, die die Thesen widerlegen können, sollen dafür 10.000 Dollar erhalten.*


Die Unverfrohrenheit (besser Dämlichkeit)  ist atemberaubend, dabei leben auch 
die Ölbosse  auf diesem Globus...
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,463712,00.html


> Öko-Guru fordert Ende der grünen Romantik
> Mit provozierenden Thesen sorgt der Brite James Lovelock für Aufsehen: Der einstige Vordenker der Umweltbewegung und Mitbegründer der Gaia-Hypothese fordert ein Ende der "grünen Romantik". Nur durch Kernenergie lasse sich der Klimawandel noch hinauszögern.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*

Na, vielleicht sollte man zu diesem Thema auch mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge 
lesen:


> Hie die Ketzer, die Häretiker mit ihrer abweichenden Lehre. Da die Glaubenslehrer, bei denen sich die Frömmigkeit in apokalyptischen Celsiusgraden und dem Pegelstand der Sintflut bemisst. Sie haben uns zurzeit im Griff. Die Parallelen zur Religion fügen sich durchaus, kaum ein Baustein dafür fehlt. Die Erbsünde aus der industriellen Revolution, die Buße, der Verzicht, die von uns verlangt werden, das dennoch kommende Jüngste Gericht, die große Schar Gläubiger und ein paar unverbesserliche Ungläubige, die gebrandmarkt gehören, wenn es denn schon keinen Scheiterhaufen mehr gib


http://www.welt.de/data/2007/02/03/1198594.html

SpOn macht das Thema schon fast so reißerisch auf, wie die Bildzeitung.


----------



## Nach mir die Sintflut (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*

Was erwarten die Menschen eigentlich, wenn sie fossile Ressourcen, die in 
Abermillionen von Jahren entstanden sind (geschichtlich gesehen) wie einen 
Feuerwerkskörper innerhalb weniger Jahre abbrennen? 

Wiederum (erd)geschichtlich gesehen ist der Mensch, insbesondere der 
homo sapiens sapiens  nur ein aus dem Ruder gelaufenes  Experiment, 
an das in den  nächsten Millionen Jahren nichts mehr erinnert.


----------



## Genesis (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*

Beruhigend, dass noch Artikel in der Presse zu finden sind, die sich etwas kritisch mit der Thematik 
befassen. Ich bin gespannt, wie lange noch...


----------



## Belustigt (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*



Genesis schrieb:


> Beruhigend, dass noch Artikel in der Presse zu finden sind, die sich etwas kritisch mit der Thematik  befassen.


ausgerechnet  das Flaggschiff aus dem Springerkonzern, die Edelbild

PS: Genesis, schöner Nick, wird es auch wieder geben....


----------



## A John (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*



Nach mir die Sintflut schrieb:


> Wiederum (erd)geschichtlich gesehen ist der Mensch, insbesondere der homo sapiens sapiens  nur ein aus dem Ruder gelaufenes  Experiment, an das in den  nächsten Millionen Jahren nichts mehr erinnert.


Treffen sich zwei Planeten: Was ist mit dir los, fragt der Eine, du siehst ja furchtbar aus.
Mir ist sterbenselend, antwortet der Andere, ich habe Mensch.
Kenn ich, kommt die Antwort. Wirklich grausam, aber es vergeht in ein paar Jahren von alleine.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*

*[offtopic]*



Belustigt schrieb:


> PS: Genesis, schöner Nick, wird es auch wieder geben....


Leute, die an Gott glauben, müssten sich fragen, was der sich eigentlich so überlegt, wenn er seine Allmacht und sein Allwissen mal wieder einsetzt*. 
Denn bereits im Buch Genesis steht


> Als aber der HERR* sah*[sic! Er musste sich dessen also vergewissern durch Inaugenscheinnahme, wie ein Erziehungsberechtigter, der feststellt, dass der Sohnemann Gummibärchen unterm Kopfkissen versteckt], daß der Menschen Bosheit groß war auf Erden


 Er wusste das also nicht? Bei vorhandener Allwissenheit???*


> und alles Dichten und Trachten ihres Herzens nur böse war immerdar, da reute es ihn, daß er die Menschen gemacht hatte auf Erden


 aha!


> und es bekümmerte ihn in seinem Herzen


 Lieber Herr Gott, das ist (im Vergleich zu anderen Ihrer Äußerungen und Handlungen) mal so richtig nachvollziehbar


> und er sprach: Ich will die Menschen, die ich geschaffen habe, vertilgen von der Erde, vom Menschen an bis hin zum Vieh und bis zum Gewürm und bis zu den Vögeln unter dem Himmel


 Cooler Plan, man kann also noch dazu lernen, selbst wenn man allwissend* ist.


> denn es reut mich, daß ich sie gemacht habe


 Allwissenheit und Allmacht schützen weder davor, Fehler zu machen, noch davor, bei der Korrektur des Fehlers zu schlampen. 

*: Ernsthafte Antworten sowohl der "Zeugen Jehovas" als auch katholischer Gelehrter: "Gott setzt Allmacht und Allwissenheit nicht immer ein". Aha.

Sie hörten:
Das Wort zum Sonntags von einem etwas verstimmten
aka

http://www.bfg-bayern.de/ethik/Personen/Russell_Bertrand.htm


> Wenn man das teleologische Argument näher betrachtet, ist es höchst erstaunlich, dass Menschen glauben können, diese Welt mit allem, was sich darin befindet, und mit all ihren Fehlern sei das Beste, was Allmacht und Allwissenheit in Millionen von Jahren erschaffen konnten. Ich kann das wirklich nicht glauben. Meinen Sie, wenn Ihnen Allmacht und Allwissenheit und dazu Jahrmillionen gegeben wären, um Ihre Welt zu vervollkommnen, dass Sie dann nichts Besseres als den Ku-Klux-Klan oder die Faschisten hervorbringen könnten?



Nach mir die Sintflut? Ok, aber bitte bald. Ich möchte noch meine Apfelbäumchen darin untergehen sehen, die ich hin und wieder so pflanze 

P.S.: Sofern es hier um die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit und Vergänglichkeit der "Krone der Schöpfung" geht, könnte man einige Beiträge evtl. in den Thread "Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht" verschieben.


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*



Belustigt schrieb:


> ausgerechnet  das Flaggschiff aus dem Springerkonzern, die Edelbild


Dieses "Argument" war ja zu erwarten.

Aber nun der "unverdächtigte" SpOn:


> Der Klimawandel wird künftig jedes Jahr Tausende Deutsche töten und die Wirtschaft empfindlich schwächen - sagt eine Studie, die der WWF in Auftrag gegeben hat. Auf den zweiten Blick erweist sich die Warnung als einseitige Statistik-Spielerei.





> n Deutschland aber - und das dürfte der zentrale Punkt der IfW-Untersuchung sein - werde sich unter dem Strich überhaupt nicht viel tun. "Vielmehr besteht die Chance, die negativen Folgen im Sommer soweit möglich zu vermeiden und gleichzeitig von der positiven winterlichen Wirkung zu profitieren, so dass sich insgesamt eine positive Bilanz ergibt", steht in dem Papier. Mit anderen Worten: Die globale Erwärmung dürfte in Deutschland nicht zu mehr, sondern eher zu weniger temperaturbedingten Todesfällen führen.


Da hohle ich mir doch meine Vorhersagen doch gleich hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostradamus


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Lobbyarbeit und Patentrezepte*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Dieses "Argument" war ja zu erwarten.


Wer so unreflektiert wissenschaftliche, journalistische und politische Sachverhalte durcheinanderschmeisst wie der Autor des Artikels, verdient IMHO keine detaillierte Argumentation. Wer den Ethos und die Unabhängigkeit eines gesamten Berufsstandes anzweifelt, sollte dies besser begründen können, und nicht "zielgerichtete", d.h. interessenabhängige Forschung fordern. Zu einer kritischen Diskussion des Themenkomplexes, insbesondere der wissenschaftlichen Seite, sehe ich jedenfalls keine nennenswerten Beiträge

Verschwörungstheorien wird es immer geben. Nur sollte sich eine Zeitung gut überlegen, ob deren Verbreitung zu ihrer Seriösität bzw. Auflage beiträgt.


----------

